# A piece I wrote years ago...



## BigRockCandyMountain (Aug 9, 2010)

This is a piece I wrote years ago about society and it's treatment of the "lower classes" of society.I felt like sharing it with STP.
*
Society*

You program us with your one track minds,
you model us from infancy to be good,
little soldiers in your war against poverty.


You strip us of all self-sufficiency,
and feed us your chemical products.


You change our rights to accommodate your,
political fashions and trends while ignoring our humanity.


Children cry out in the streets from hunger,
and you turn your backs on them.


You shun and attempt to dissuade those that would help them.
You cast out and criminalize those of us who dare to think 
for themselves.


Since when are self expression and individuality crimes?
You assign us numbers and dehumanize us so you can sleep at night,
when you oppress us and steal from us.


You exploit us unfairly to buy your second house and your 5th car,
while we beg in the streets for stale bread.


You tell us what to eat,what to wear, and who to love.


What right do you have?


You force us to learn your ways to fulfill your needs and wants of us.


What about our needs,our wants?


You reward the immoral with riches,making them richer still while
punishing the moral for suffering in poverty.


You lie,steal,kill and wage wars in the name of profit,
yet weâ€™re the criminals.What have you become?

​


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Aug 9, 2010)

very nice.


----------

